# Louie got his first major



## paulaa (Aug 19, 2007)

I am so proud of my boy
9 months old at his first dog show!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Give us all of the details. Where, When, what judge, etc. pictures are good too.


----------



## paulaa (Aug 19, 2007)

no pics yet they are comming.
Judge? geesh I was supposed to remember ( obviously my first show too) 
land -o lakes all breed show in Minnesota
He also won the Puppy herding group on Friday 
I was more excited about that - well my breeder let me know that 
the 3 pts and the major were much better LOL
i am such a newbie at this 
his dad is Ch Marquis stealing the show
his mom's name is blondie not sure of her registered name 
I think it is Marquis Legally Blonde??


----------



## paulaa (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh sorry last weekend 1/4 -1/6 2008


----------



## SkyeGSD (Apr 7, 2001)

congrats!!! You'll definitely have to post some pics when they arrive!! For your first show i'd say you guys did pretty darn good!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - what an accomplishment for such a young pup - congrats to you both! I saw another pup from Marquis Legally Blonde at the Nationals in Ft. Collins, CO in October. Marquis' Blonde Bombshell - took #10 Select (had to look that up, but I remembered her well). GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Big Congrats on the win. Now just 12 more points to go.


----------



## paulaa (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks!
I think I have the show bug now


----------



## paulaa (Aug 19, 2007)

I hear points are not that easy to get. At least we have one major under our belts. Thanks I am very excited I have the "bug '


----------



## paulaa (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes that is his 1/2 sister 
Wierd how now that we are home .he is just a dog. We went to the barn and he got filthy and played around with all the other dogs. Slept in my bed ect..


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote: Wierd how now that we are home .he is just a dog. We went to the barn and he got filthy and played around with all the other dogs. Slept in my bed ect..


That is the way it should be. Tag, my retired champion male, was just a dog between dog shows, but was one of the top show dogs in the country. I made sure that he had time off from the dog shows so that he continued to enjoy them.



















So keep letting him just be a dog when he isn't at the dog shows.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Andaka said:


> > Quote:
> > So keep letting him just be a dog when he isn't at the dog shows.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats to paulaa and Louie! Love to hear dogs do well that are connected to this site.

I'm sure it's all cause of me and all my great advice. HURRAY FOR ME (um, could this not be about me?????







)


----------



## paulaa (Aug 19, 2007)

for sure it has to do with you lol
It certainly didnt have anything to do with me as I spoil him rotten


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

